# Outback 31rqs Travel Trailer



## LBONN (Mar 25, 2006)

We have a 2006 Outback 31RQS that I am having a bad sway problem with while pulling down the highway. I am towing this with a 2003 excursion 4x4 , weight dist hitch and 2 sway controls and still have a terrible sway problem. We met another couple on our vacation that is having the same problem. I am wondering if anyone else might be having this problem with the 31RQS. I have tried pulling the trailer with no water, half water and a full water tank and it does not change anything. I contacted Keystone to see if they were aware of any issues from anyone else. The Keystone Rep. said he had not heard of any issues. He did suggest this web sight though to see if any other Outback owners are having this problem with the 31RQS. I will appreciate any comments as to this sway problem before I decide to trade this in for a 5th wheel trailer.

Thanks LBONN


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

LBONN,

action Welcome to the site!! sunny I can't speak much to your sway problems, but there will be many that will chime in shortly with some great advice. Post often and let us know if you get the problem worked out ok.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We had the same problem with our 30RLS (only 1 foot shorter than yours). We were towing with an Equalizer hitch. Properly adjusted, we never could get rid of the sway. The simple fact is that you are driving a 31 foot long, 11 foot tall sail down the road.

The only way that we could resolve it was to go to a Hensley Arrow hitch. It completely cured the sway issues. You can get more info at http://www.hensleymfg.com/. It does change the pivot point between the TV and trailer so that it tows (and turns) more like a fiver does.

The hitch is very pricey ($3000), but it WILL cure your sway issues and is probably cheaper than trading a new trailer (and taking the subsequent financial bath). We are VERY happy with ours.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome LBONN to the Outback family
Have you thought about checking the tires on the 31rqs
Maybe they are low on air or even not up to the load rating of the 31
Just a Thought

Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

LBONN, Welcome to Outbackers.com! I'm sorry your first post is about a problem you are having with sway.

What WD/anti-sway system do you have? We found that we had to get the instructions for our Equalizer hitch from their web site and adjust it per the instruction manual. If you follow it step-by-step, it should work just fine. Our dealer did not properly adjust the hitch set-up for our rig. This is a situation where it must be done correctly.

I took the hitch apart to where adjustments needed to be made and then reassembled it properly. It was pretty easy to do.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You mention 2 sway control devices....what would they be???

Twin frictions??

I would look at the possibility of low air pressure in the tires, both TV and TT, even maybe switching to E range tires on the TV.

SUV's are notorious for soft rear ends, so that may contribute as well. Helper springs or active suspension pieces like those from Roadmaster help a lot.

Steve


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

You'll notice in my signature that my rig is a full 10' shorter than yours. I also do not claim to be an expert in towing. But I will post a reply.

I'm really sorry that you are having a problem with sway. Nothing short of a fire can be more frightening. It sounds like you have done everything you should have done to prevent it.

For what it's worth, here's my suggestions: Assuming you're not overweight, and your tongue weight is not too heavy, and the hitch was installed and setup properly, the only other issues may be 1) High winds; or 2) underinflated/under-rated tires on the TV; or 3) too high a towing speed.

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

LBONN,

First of all, let me add my welcome to Outbackers! This is the finest Internet site in America! You will find all the information you'll ever need here.

That being said, I, too, have the 31RQS. I tow with a 2500 3/4 ton Suburban. My dealer didn't get the hitch set up right, either. I am not "mechanically" adept, at all, but while playing with the Equalizer hitch over and over, I've eliminated most of my sway problem. Not all, but most.

I'll continue to play with it to get it "just right" and hope (hint, hint) to have some of my more industrious Outbacker friends help me at one of our rallies this summer.

Watch your hitch weight versus rear end weight and your speed while towing.

Once you get it set up right, you'll be soooooo satisfied with the 31!

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the site LBONN.

I would agree with what everyone else has said. The only question I have is, if you are planning on trading in the 31RQS, if you can't get the sway fixed, on a fifth wheel, do you have a TV big enough now to pull a fifth wheel or were you planning on buying a new TV also. If you have TV to pull a fifth wheel then use it for your 31RQS and if you was planning on buying a TV along with the 5'er then just buy a new TV for the 31 and save the the bath money you will lose on the trade in. Just my .02 worth

Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

2 sway controls...Friction controls , one or two is not designed for that size trailer. The Hensley would be the best way but a Dual Cam will also work ( I have 0 experience with a Equalizer)

Weight distribution

Tire pressure on trailer (50) and tire pressure on TV. Maximum it says on sidewall.

What tires do you have on TV. If you are unsure of their capability, put brand,tire size and rating on here for us to be able to help better.

It is a big trailer but the Excursion should handle it

John

Where are you from??


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Check your hitch and try adjusting it. Check you tire pressure. I pull a 31RQS with an Excursion. Had some sway in the beginning but added a friction sway controller to WD hitch and towing is much better now. I will get a little sway at 75 mph + on the interstate when a rig passes. You are pulling a big big trailer. The tire pressure on the Excursion is the big issue. Check inside your gas lid for the tire pressure recomendation for the vehicle. Not whats on the tires. I have had better pulling experience with the higher tire pressure and I am running oversized tires as well. We love our 31RQS. It is worth the time to work out the kinks. We pull ours twice a year to the outerbacks 500+ miles one way and pull about a half dozen short trips a year as well. It is a big trailer and takes so getting used to pulling.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

KRKarnes said:


> Check inside your gas lid for the tire pressure recomendation for the vehicle. Not whats on the tires. [snapback]95071[/snapback]​


You sure about that







I'd never exceed the tire recommendations or under inflate the tire recommendations. Say your rig had P tires 35psi max pressure. Suddenly you jump to E tires 80psi+ and your still reading a sticker on the rig, not good.

My .02

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> KRKarnes said:
> 
> 
> > Check inside your gas lid for the tire pressure recomendation for the vehicle.Â Not whats on the tires.Â [snapback]95071[/snapback]​
> ...


Agree


----------



## LBONN (Mar 25, 2006)

I appreciate all your feedback about my problem. The excursion has load range E tires, BFGoodrich. I run them at 80psi. The trailer still has the factory Nanco tires on it and they also were checked and inflated properly. I have a reese wgt dist hitch and yes 2 friction controls. I also thought that the suspension on the excursion might be the problem so I added the Ride Rite are bags to help out, I tried different psi settings on them also, did not change anything. The Rep from Keystone suggested that I go back to the dealer and take them for a ride with the trailer. The Keystone Rep said he had never heard of anyone having problems with swaying. Looks like to me that most everyone has had some kind of sway problem and had to figure it out themselves. We have looked at purchasing an F350 to replace the Excursion Hoping that it might help out. If not then it would be able to pull 5th wheel.

Does anyone one suggest changing to radial tires? The factory tires are a Bias ply. Sure hate to buy new tires to replace new tires. We have only had the trailer since Aug. 05 with a couple of trips to the lake and a long trip to Florida. The sway was so bad that the dishes fell out of the kitchen cabinets and the clothes in the back closet fell off the pole.

I drive tractor trailer for a living pulling doubles down the highway and they pull better than this Outback trailer. The Rep from Keystone also noted that it might be an alignment problem with the axles. I dont think so after all of your replies.

I really appricate all of your replies and most everything you have suggested I have tried except going with that Hensly Hitch.

LBONN 
Kansas City. 
2600 miles to Orlando Florida can really stress you out with all that swaying


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > KRKarnes said:
> ...


Me too......if you remember the whole Firestone/ Ford thing, it was Fords recommended tire pressure that caused all the failures.

Firestone just took the hit for it.









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you drive tractor trailers for a living (as I did for 25 years) and the sway is bothering you, it must be BAD. I agree about double 28's pulling better tho.

I still think the friction bars are a problem. I would try the Dual Cam HD from Reese first. I pulled a 28RSDS with a 3/4 ton Suburban last year and had movement from trucks passing sometimes but never sway.

John


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

[

HI LBONN, You've had lots of input on your question but unless I missed a couple you have not had any comments RE: The hitch weight of the trailer. It should be AT LEAST 10% of your total trailer weight. If there is not enough weight on your hitch it will sway. I don't know anything about your trailer layout but if your slides are aft of the axles and you are storing heavy things aft of the axles also you may have a weight distribution problem. You need to have that weight on your trailer hitch and then adjust for levelness. Good luck on your problem. Carl


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > 2500Ram said:
> ...


Only if you don't have the right rated tire for the vehicle.........


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

lebonn

first welcome action

i too tow with an excursion, 2001 4x4, all the bells and whistles. stock suspension, dueller a/t revos. eaz-lift w/d hitch, w/single friction sway bar. our outback is only a couple feet smaller. i have no sway problems at all.
that being said, the rear suspension on the ex is soft. if i were you i would look at two things.
1) add a rear sway bar on the ex, hellwigs are the way to go
2) upgrade your shocks, rancho 9000x or bilsteins are the prefered

i can not speak on the air ride you installed, but it sounds like that was a waste of money.
another thing, what tires are you running on the ex









good luck, please keep us informed on your progress

darrel


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome LBONN,

We have the 31 RQS and tow with a Chevy 2500 HD crew cab 4X4 with the Reese Dual Cam High-Performance Sway Control (Product No. 26002) and the Reese Trunnion Style Weight Distributing Kit.
We had a terrible problem with the sway. But were able to fix it with the help of the Outbackers. The dealer had it adjusted all wrong. My DH spent a lot of time on it and readjusted it and it seems to be fine now. We still have a sway problem if we are towing on a windy day because like everyone has said it is a 35 foot X 12 foot sail going down the road. 
This was a great concern for me as I am the one that was towing it since my DH is an OTR truck driver and would meet me on Saturday morning at the campsite. The last time I towed it it was a very windy day and had no trouble with sway until the gust of wind would come.
I have found Keystone Reps to be of no use. Stick with the Outbackers.com if you need help of any kind.
Wish you luck!

Linda


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

We received our 31 RQS prior to the March Break and being seasoned RV'ers decided to make our maiden voyage to Florida during March Break. We live in Ontario. Adventurous I know, but the Trailer is exactly what I hoped! We loved it and I am looking forward to our many trips in it this summer. I too, tow with an excursion, howver I opted for the Hensley Arrow (reconditioned model). The offer stood that I had, I think, 60 days to try it out from the time I first started towing with it (March Break). I can't remember the exact number of days because it is not important to me now, I am not sending it back. There was a time, however, during our I-75 travels that I was thinking of sending it back. During our time on the 401 (Ontario's equivalent to the Interstates) the trailer was twoing really well and behaving itself nicely, to the point that I was going to let my wife drive. Later on in the trip through Kentucky, Tennessee I did notice some sway beginning, howver I put it off and layed blame on the unusually high winds that night (60mph). On our return trip I noticed some more sway with out the high winds(it was a beautifully calm day- I hate those kind of days when I am leaving!). It was at this point that I thought I don't like what I am feeling and was getting nervous that the Hensley wasn't cutting it and if this was going to be how it handled the 31 RQS, we may need to change our summer plans for fear of not wanting to drive on the Interstates. Now I did not put the hitch on, my mistake! The dealer I bought the trailer from offereed to put it on because they were curious about how the Hensley worked. If I would have put it on I would have realized that I needed to check the tightness of the anti sway bars regularly. Sure enough, after my wife read the manual, I went and tightened the nuts ( the bars were very loose) and as a result "AWAY WENT THE SWAY" , to the point where I felt comfortable enough if my wife was to drive (didn't happen because I can't stand being a passenger). I highly recommend giving the Hensley a try, with their money back 60 day trial, what do you have to lose. Yes it is pricey, however I would think it is less than a new TV, which may not solve your problem anyway. Besides, from what I have researched the Hensley holds its value better than any vehicle I know.

Hope this helps and hope you can get to the point where you enjoy the 31 RQS as much as we are.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

KRKarnes said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > tdvffjohn said:
> ...


I guess if you put the same stock tires on every time you can go by the pressures listed on the vehicle....

I for one would never put the same tires back on...they are generally junk to begin with.

Steve


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> KRKarnes said:
> 
> 
> > huntr70 said:
> ...


----------



## concretecamper (Aug 14, 2004)

Based on what you have reported I would try:

1. Add a rear sway bar. The 2003 4x4 did not come standard with a rear sway bar. It has one on the front axle but not the rear.
2. Check for axle alignment. The TT axles may need adjusting.
3. Did you ever weigh the tongue weight? If not I would. For a TT that long I would shoot for 12-15% of the TT weight on the tongue. Adjust your cargo to add to the tongue weight if needed.

Good Luck

Mike
2004 Excursion Limited
Outback 28BHS


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I too have an '04 Excursion, but have yet to tow my 26RS with it, so I can't speak with much authority on the Ex itself.

One thing I don't think anyone has suggested, have you double checked the setup of the Reese WD hitch. You should get as close equal drop on the front, and rear axles of the TV after you hook the spring bars into the snap up brackets as possible. If the dealer set up your hitch, I'd go ahead and give it a once over again, to make sure all is right.

The installation instructions can be viewed here if you don't have them.

Reese Products Support

As mentioned above, you should also check your tongue wgt.

Also, like mentioned, the Hensley is a lot cheaper then a new truck, and with the 60 trial period, how can you loose. You can also try the Dual Cam HP, since you already have a Reese WD setup, for less then $200.

I have read about the Hellwig sway bars helping the Excursions, but was holding off on getting one until after I've towed with it.

Good luck, and keep us posted.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CTRNAVRET said:


> The hitch weight of the trailer. It should be AT LEAST 10% of your total trailer weight. If there is not enough weight on your hitch it will sway.
> 
> Carl
> [snapback]95099[/snapback]​


Enough has been said that I wasn't going to chime in, but I agree with Carl. Along with everything else, check your weight distribution. I boondock about an hour-and-a-half from home in a state forest as often as I can. I always fill my fresh water tank and I even make sure my water heater and all the lines are full before I top off the tank and turn off the hose. So, with the six gallons in the water heater and the gallon or two in the lines, I have roughly 450 to 460 pounds of ballast that keeps the weight distribution just perfect for the trip up. It tows like a dream on the way there - no sway at all.

The trip home however, was always a different story. I had always opened the petcock for my fresh water tank to allow it to drain before leaving. And I (wait, I have to make sure no one's looking) drained my gray water tank too,







leaving only the black tank with anything in it which, after a weekend is only about 15 gallons or so. That's about a 350 pound difference. Sway on the way home was always evident and it took me forever to realize that it was because I drained everything and didn't move anything forward to counter the weight loss of the water.

Just one more thing to be sure of as you try to solve the problem.

Scott


----------

